# Seaweed clear up in galveston?



## Stx_angler (Jul 12, 2013)

Acces 7-9 this morning was pretty bad! Just wondering if it cleared up, gonna try tomorrow morning. Seaweed was so thick I couldn't work any plastics not even a topwater... but alot of guys were hookin up on some keeper specs with live croaker.


----------

